# farsi sentire/farsi vivi



## jani78

¡Hola!
Como puedo traducir la expresion italiana "farsi sentire"? He buscado en los forums pero han salido solo resultados en inglés.

Ejemplos:
-E' vero che negli ultimi giorni non mi sono fatto sentire, ma nemmeno loro mi hanno chiamato.
-Fatti sentire ogni tanto, che se son libero andiamo a prenderci un caffè!

Una amiga me ha sugerido "dar señales de vida", pero no estoy muy satisfecho con esa traduccion; es decir, en italiano usamos tambien "dare segnali di vita", pero se queda muy coloquial y no se oye a menudo, mientras que "farsi sentire" se usa muchisimo.

Espero vuestras opiniones (y eventuales correciones).
Gracias.


----------



## Cecilio

Una buona espressione sarebbe: "dejarse ver".  - "En los últimos días no me he dejado ver".  - "Déjate ver de cuando en cuando".


----------



## jani78

Grazie Cecilio.


----------



## Cecilio

Di niente, jani!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

jani78 said:


> ¡Hola!
> Como puedo traducir la expresion italiana "farsi sentire"? He buscado en los forums pero han salido solo resultados en inglés.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> -E' vero che negli ultimi giorni non mi sono fatto sentire, ma nemmeno loro mi hanno chiamato.
> -Fatti sentire ogni tanto, che se son libero andiamo a prenderci un caffè!
> 
> Una amiga me ha sugerido "dar señales de vida", pero no estoy muy satisfecho con esa traduccion; es decir, en italiano usamos tambien "dare segnali di vita", pero se queda muy coloquial y no se oye a menudo, mientras que "farsi sentire" se usa muchisimo.
> 
> Espero vuestras opiniones (y eventuales correciones).
> Gracias.


 


Cecilio said:


> Una buona espressione sarebbe: "dejarse ver". - "En los últimos días no me he dejado ver". - "Déjate ver de cuando en cuando".


 
Ciao, ragazzi!

Creo que la traducción que propone Cecilio no está nada mal; sin embargo, Jani, yo opino igual que tu amigo: creo que el mejor equivalente en castellano es el "dar señales de vida". Si bien en italiano también existe esta expresión (como bien apuntas) yo creo que su uso castellano sí equivale casi al 100% con el "farsi sentire".

El otro día hablábamos de "non veder l'ora": en castellano existe la traducción literal (no ver la hora) y se usa, pero muy poquito. El equivalente es "tener muchas ganas de". Creo, pues, que nos encontramos ante un caso similar. No sé si me he explicado bien. Espero no haberte enredado... ¡Es que hoy ando muy espesa!

Cecilio, cosa ne pensi?

Por cierto, y un poquito en esta línea... en italiano existe "farsi vivo", ¿verdad?


----------



## Cecilio

De acuerdo con los comentarios de Tradu, que van verdaderamente al detalle. Y dice que está espesa... Nada de nada, tan brillante como siempre.


----------



## jani78

Grazie mille TraductoraPobleSec, una spiegazione perfetta.
E sì, ti confermo che farsi vivo si dice spesso.


----------



## rachele

Es demasiado descontado proponer el verbo llamarse?
LLámame/Fatti sentire!


----------



## Dudu678

Yo iba a comentar lo de _"dar señales de vida"_ pero se ha adelantado la Traductora "pofesioná". 

También, y cambiando mucho la construcción, podría decirse algo como:

_No se sabe mucho/nada de mí._


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

jani78 said:


> Una amiga me ha sugerido "dar señales de vida", pero no estoy muy satisfecho con esa traduccion; es decir, en italiano usamos tambien "dare segnali di vita", pero se queda muy coloquial y no se oye a menudo, mientras que "farsi sentire" se usa muchisimo.
> 
> 
> 
> Dudu678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo iba a comentar lo de _"dar señales de vida"_ pero se ha adelantado la Traductora "pofesioná".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué tal, Eduardo? Un placer saludarte: más que yo proponer como equivalente la expresión "dar señales de vida", lo que hice fue comentarle a Jani que lo que le había sugerido su amiga era lo más acertado.
> 
> Si buscamos y pensamos, seguro que hay mil posibilidades más, pero la más típica en castellano creo que es la de _dar señales (_añadiendo _de vida_ o no).
Click to expand...


----------



## gatogab

Dar señales de vida me parece macabro.
"No te haz echo ver"
"Házte ver"


----------



## Dudu678

gatogab said:


> Dar señales de vida me parece macabro.
> "No te ha*s* *h*echo ver"
> "H*a*zte ver"



Pues siento decir que no es nada macabro y que lo utilizamos sin ningún problema.

Me he tomado la libertad de hacer algunas correcciones a tus sugerencias, espero que no te importe.


----------



## gatogab

Dudu678 said:


> Pues siento decir que no es nada macabro y que lo utilizamos sin ningún problema.
> 
> Me he tomado la libertad de hacer algunas correcciones a tus sugerencias, espero que no te importe.


Sugerencias corregidas = progreso personal.
Gracias.
gatogab


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

gatogab said:


> Dar señales de vida me parece macabro.


 ¿Macabro? 



Dudu678 said:


> Pues siento decir que no es nada macabro y que lo utilizamos sin ningún problema.


 Totalmente de acuerdo con Dudu: para nosotros es una expresión de cada día.

Saluti a tutti e buon Natale / feliz Navidad / bon Nadal


----------



## gatogab

Se dico a Pierino " finalmente ti fai vivo!", quello lí, sicuro fà un gesto scaramantico.


----------



## housecameron

gatogab said:


> Se dico a Pierino " finalmente ti fai vivo!", quello lí, sicuro fà un gesto scaramantico.


 
Ma no, dove succede questa cosa?


----------



## gatogab

housecameron said:


> Ma no, dove succede questa cosa?


 
Ho sbagliato.
Pierino fà gesti scaramantici se gli dico: "chi non muore, si rivede".
gatogab


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gatobab:

las expresiones adquieren una connotación u otra según la lengua y lo que puede sonar mal en italiano puede funcionar a la perfección en español. Supongo que todo esto ya lo sabes, pero lo reitero más que nada para dejar claro que "dar señales de vida" es de lo más coloquial y recurrente por aquí.

Baci e buon Natale a tutti


----------



## gatogab

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Gatobab:
> 
> las expresiones adquieren una connotación u otra según la lengua y lo que puede sonar mal en italiano puede funcionar a la perfección en español. Supongo que todo esto ya lo sabes, pero lo reitero más que nada para dejar claro que "dar señales de vida" es de lo más coloquial y recurrente por aquí.
> 
> Baci e buon Natale a tutti


 
Ed è proprio quella diversità che fà simpatica la vita. Secondo me
E con Traductora: Baci e buon Natale a tutti 
gatogab


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

gatogab said:


> Ed è proprio quella diversità che fà simpatica la vita. Secondo me


 
Certo, ed a volte sorgiscono situazioni proprio comiche


----------



## gatogab

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Certo, ed a volte sorgono situazioni proprio comiche


Dal "farsi sentire" ai gesti scaramantici di Pierino?
gatogab


----------



## Mikdib13

Ciao a tutti !
Come tradurreste questa espressione?

Farsi sentire (o farsi vivi) 

Es: Avevi detto che avresti chiamato ma dopo non ti sei piu' fatto vivo (sentire).

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.

Mik


----------



## traduttrice

Se c'è molta confidenza, io scriverei "pero después, desapareciste".
Se invece no, "pero después, no me llamaste más" o "... no supe más nada de vos/de ti"


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Mikdib

También podríamos decir *dar señales de vida* para traducir _*farsi vivi*_

Isa


----------



## Mikdib13

Isa,

Gracias...que bueno..eso me cae bien...también en italiano se puede decir "dare segni di vita" con el mismo sentido.

Un saludo y gracias a Traduttrice también 

Mik


----------



## pattyfashiion

Me dijiste que me llamarìas pero jamàs me volvistes a llamar. 

Me dijiste que me llamarìas pero luego ya no te dejaste ver/sentir/te asomaste.

Me dijiste que me llamarìas pero jamàs he tenido noticìas tuyas/he oido algo de ti/sé algo de ti/he volvdo a saber de tí

Espero ayudarte


----------



## traduttrice

pattyfashiion said:


> Me dijiste que me llamarìas pero jamàs me volviste*s*  a llamar.
> 
> Me dijiste que me llamarìas pero luego ya no te dejaste ver/sentir/te asomaste.
> 
> Me dijiste que me llamarìas pero jamàs he tenido noticìas tuyas/he oido algo de ti/sé algo de ti/he volvdo a saber de tí *VUELTO*
> 
> Espero ayudarte


----------



## Neuromante

pattyfashiion said:


> Me dijiste que me llamarìas pero jamàs me volvistes a llamar.  lo volviste a hacer Lo que pusiste es redundante además de esa S que te señala Tradutrice
> 
> Me dijiste que me llamarìas pero luego ya no te dejaste ver/sentir/te asomaste. No son construcciones coherentes en español. Lo de "asomarse" no existe, quizás sea un localismo, pero en general sonará raro
> 
> Me dijiste que me llamarìas pero jamàs he tenido volví a tener noticias tuyas/oir de ti/saber de ti/he vuelto a saber de ti Esta última forma es la menos usual
> 
> Espero ayudarte


----------



## pattyfashiion

In spagnolo si dice anche volvistes oltre che volviste è un arcaismo....

Controllate se non credete...

Saluti patty


----------



## Betildus

pattyfashiion said:


> In spagnolo si dice anche volvistes oltre che volviste è un arcaismo....
> 
> Controllate se non credete...
> 
> Saluti patty


¿No estarás confundiendo *volviste* (2° persona singular pretérito perfecto simple) con *volvisteis* (2° persona plural)?


----------



## pattyfashiion

No sono sicuro di quello che dico 

mira aquì:

http://petrusan.wordpress.com/2009/06/23/te-fuistes-pero-ya-volvistes/

Saludos


----------



## honeyheart

Pattyfashiion, esa "s" al final de los verbos en esa conjugación se considera una falta ortográfica muy grave.  Con respecto al link que pusiste, podés estar completamente seguro de que ese título está mal escrito.  Tené en cuenta que un blog no es una referencia confiable para aprender a escribir correctamente, como sí lo es la bibliografía seria.

Y ahora, para no desvirtuar el thread, vuelvo al tema central:



Mikdib13 said:


> Come tradurreste questa espressione?
> 
> Avevi detto che avresti chiamato ma dopo non ti sei piu' fatto vivo (sentire).


En lenguaje muy coloquial, nosotros diríamos:

"Habías dicho que ibas a llamar pero después _te borraste_".


----------



## lautaro

Totalmente de acuerdo con Honeyheart y Betildus.
Es una falta grave. 
La razón de esta confusión es que todas las segundas personas singulares llevan una "s" final menos que en el pretérito perfecto del indicativo. Por fenómeno de similitud el hablante añade una "s" porque le parece eufónica pero que no existe en la realidad. 
Prueba de esto la gente inculta, los niños en edad escolar y los hispanohablantes que viven en un país no hispanohablante cuando hablan en manera descuidada caen en la trampa.

LAU


----------



## pattyfashiion

Vale intentaré demostrar lo que voy diciendo, porque no me estoy equivocando del todo...Voy a ensenaros este hilo para que algunos escritos se queden perfectamente en lìnea con mi tesis mientras que otros no. 


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=88410&highlight=hablastes

o

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=107220


Espero ayudar


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*


> Amici,
> 
> La discussione tratta di questo:
> 
> 
> Mikdib13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come tradurreste questa espressione?
> Farsi sentire (o farsi vivi)
> 
> 
> 
> Vi prego di proseguire rispondendo alla domanda iniziale. Per questioni non attinenti, vi prego di aprire una nuova discussione.
> 
> Grazie per la collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_
Click to expand...


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Mikdib13 said:


> Ciao a tutti !
> Come tradurreste questa espressione?
> 
> Farsi sentire (o farsi vivi)
> 
> Es: Avevi detto che avresti chiamato ma dopo non ti sei piu' fatto vivo (sentire).
> 
> Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.
> 
> Mik


 Yo lo interpreto así cuando me dicen alguna de las dos cosas:
Farsi sentire: intentar estar más presente para una charla
Farsi vivo: dar señales de vida. (Para aquellos que de visita en visita dejan pasar mucho tiempo)


----------



## Mikdib13

Maria,

Tu interpretación tiene bastante sentido aunque el utilizo de estas formas pueda ser mas ancho.
Si por ejemplo tenemos una cita, yo te estoy esperando y tu estas demorando, en cuanto llegas yo podría decirte "non ti facevi piu' vivo" para decir que tenías que estar presente pero no llegabas todavía.

Ciao
Mik


----------



## silver88

Ma " dame señales (de vida)" va bene anche alla fine di una conversazione in chat ad esempio, al momento dei saluti finali per assicurarsi che l'altra persona si faccia sentire nei giorni successivi? oppure non è un'espressione molto utilizzata??

A:"...."
B:"...."
A:"Pues ahora tengo que irme"
B:"Vale, cuidate y dame señales de vida en los proximos días!!"


----------



## simcog87

Yo propongo también:

"No te pierdas" y "Manténte en contacto"

Saludos


----------

